# Belforte Electronic Diver L I P R148



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Found some time to sort out the first of my recent Belforte LIP R148 haul









Decided that the diver would be first up...since I haven't seen many electronic divers apart from the Accutron Snorkel 666 feet ones...

The movement needed a clean, as did the case and acrylic crystal...but mainly the hair filament contact wires of the LIP R148 needed straightening.

But I'm very pleased with the result; it is keeping perfect time and is a sensible (







) 38mm excluding crown. No-way is it waterproof to 666 feet --- I can't believe it ever was with its simple snap-on back and non screw-in crown







The bezel could be better but is only a plastic thing. All s/steel case though!

A nice addition to the growing electric collection







. The R148 LIP movement dates it to about 1963.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Well done.

I have still never figured out how those blinking things work! I may look out for a scrapper and get it apart.

What light source/diffuser do you use for your pics?


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hawkey,it looks like nos (apart from the slight wear on the numerals on the bezel),the dial looks to be mint condition









congrats on bringing it back to life









regards,john.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

One definitely worth saving. Probably worth the price of the whole haul







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well done Paul, I`d be very supprised if you let that one go


----------

